# Playlist of over 30 Great Haunts



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2C3EC3359A4CC594*

*This is going to be an ongoing ever growing thing, there are now over 100 Haunt videos running at over 10 hours. With many more added each year this playlist will continue to grow. I hope you enjoy being scared. *


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool playlist Jacksonville Haunter. It is always nice to have someone take the time and put together a list to make it easier to check out other haunts. Thanks!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Agreed - I'm still part way through but thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Well now I know what I'll be doing today


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

QDance said:


> Well now I know what I'll be doing today


:lolkin:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah, the stuff dreams are made of. Thanks for this great bunch of eye candy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Those videos make me want to expand even though I probably can't.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that. There is so much to see in every yard I'll have to back a couple of times.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I have added more Haunts such as SPIDERIDER. SPIDERRIDER has gotten so good I would not be able to pick who is better him or PUMPKINROT. Hope you like the videos, I will add more soon.*


----------



## CenCalHaunt (May 12, 2012)

I hope my 2012 haunt makes the next playlist


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*2012 update please see the note at the top.*


----------

